
Color can influence how your coffee tastes - awormuth
https://customlabelcoffee.com/blogs/news/grounded-in-science-the-fa-brew-lous-world-of-coffee-and-color
======
awormuth
Has anyone thought about how the color of your coffee mug can influence the
flavor of coffee? How big of an influence do you think psychology has on our
perception of flavor, compared to origin and brewing methods?

